# Texel - Was geht wo?



## Inspektor (21. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen!

Soo, nachdem es am vergangenen Wochenende nach Lemmer ging, geht es nun voraussichtlich Anfang Oktober nach Texel.

Habe 0,00% Erfahrung mit Meeresangeln, daher die Frage, gibt es da auch Seen/Flüsse die problemlos und erfolgsversprechend beangelt werden können? Werde in De Koog urlauben.

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Grüße

Inspektor


----------



## jkc (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

Hi, die Frage hat es so ähnlich hier schon mal gegeben, war damals auch nicht sonderlich produktiv der Thread, ich glaube aber mitgenommen zu haben, dass es auch beangelbares Süßwassergibt; Seen, für Flüsse ist das Ding wohl zu klein.
Grüße JK


----------



## Inspektor (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

Merci!

Sollte doch Jemand Input haben, wäre top!


----------



## jkc (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

Hier der Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279334&highlight=texel


----------



## destoval (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

War schon mehrmals auf Texel (ohne Angel), und als Angler schaut man natürlich immer auf die Gewässer.

Dort sind einige Süßwassergräben die förmlich nach Hecht riechen.

Wie gesagt, geangelt habe ich da nicht und kann dir dementsprechend auch nichts zu Vorschriften/Lizenzen etc sagen.


----------



## jkc (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

Hm, was mich wundert, ist das der Visplaner.nl sich zu dem Thema ausschweigt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

Wenn nach Texel, dann würde ich auch auf Wolfsbarsch fischen, anstatt in den Gräben die drögen Hechte zu belästigen, dass kann man schließlich auch zuhause machen! 

Einfach mal bei google "Zeebaars vissen Texel" eingeben.
Im Meer ist zudem kein Angelschein erforderlich.

http://www.texel.net/de/was-zu-tun/sportlich/fischen/

Jürgen


----------



## ChrissyI (4. August 2015)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

Seebarsch geht gut mit der Brandungsrute und Wattwurm. Am besten oben am Leuchtturm bei Flut.


----------



## Ferrokarr (7. April 2016)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

Moin zammen.

Für mich gehts nächsten Monat nach Texel (20-27.05).
Nach langer Zeit wollte ich mich dort auch mal wieder im Angeln probieren 
Früher <2010 gabs für mich eigentlich nur zwei Ecken Ijzerenkaap oder halt nördlich von Oudeshield/Jachthafen. Dort war das Warmwasserbecken in dem man auch im Winter schwimmen konnte (Wenn man in die Brühe rein wollte). Ich habe dort Aal,Platte und jede Menge Geep gefangen.
Nach dem Umbau nun sieht die Stelle gaaaaanz anders aus. 
Was mich interessiert ist diese künstliche Landzunge. Dort ist am Ende ein Kreisel mit Sitzbank.







Sieht vielversprechend aus, brauch man nicht mehr so weit rauswerfen 
Hat die Stelle schon jemand probiert????


----------



## Ferrokarr (26. April 2016)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

Hmmm, also im Sommer möcht ich da nich angeln. 






Aber ende Mai?  Das müsst noch kalt genug sein das Angler da ruhe haben?!


----------



## wildi05 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

War in meiner Jugend extrem viel auf der Insel unterwegs. 

Im Roggesloot kannst kannst Du im Oktober gut auf Zander angeln. Hechte ist/war eher Mau. Auf Wolfsbrsch gehts eigendlich auf der ganzen Nordseeseite und direkt an der Fähre ganz gut. Die Wattensee-Seite ist eher was für Plattfisch. 

Grüße Martin


----------



## Ferrokarr (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

Wolfsbarsch darfst du zZt nicht mal "Besitzen", darum geht es bei mir erst mal auf Platte und Hornhecht.


----------



## Ferrokarr (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

Nachtrag.... Auf der Waddenzee-Seite geht zur Zeit vom Ufer aus gar nix.
Laut, in Oudeschield ortsansässigem, Geschäft ist vor zwei Monaten da bei nem Windrad Transport massig Diesel ausgelaufen. Zusätzlich muss wohl auch ein Tanker da Öl verloren haben. Das resultat: Alles tot! Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert das am Rand zwischen den Steinen Rochenskelette zu sehen waren.


----------



## Ferrokarr (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

Ich hol den Trööt mal aus der Versenkung.... (gibt ja keinen neueren).

Bin nächste Woche mal wieder auf Texel. Was macht dort der Hornhecht? Fängt man auf der Waddenseite wieder? Irgendjemand Erfahrung mit neuen Stellen (die haben ja viel an/umgebaut)??


Grüße
Ferro


----------



## Ferrokarr (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*



Ferrokarr schrieb:


> Bin nächste Woche mal wieder auf Texel.



Un auch wieder zurück. Ergebnis nach 3 Tagen schneider....
Warum?
Naja. Folgendes. 

Fisch ist genug da, das haben mir auch andere Angler "erzählt", aber die HotSpots sind teilweise nicht mehr zugänglich/ durch umbauten verschwunden.

Auf der ganzen Wattseite werden komplett die Deiche erneuert. Diese waren wohl mittlerweile zu nass und unterspült. Dementsprechend kommt man erst gar nicht mehr an die Spots ran oder diese sind bis ins Wasser abgetragen, aufgeschüttet...

Im Moment kommt man z.b. ans Eiserne Kap gar nicht mehr ran und ob es das jemals so wieder geben wird ist fraglich.

Ergo hab ich mich mal rangemacht und geschaut was auf der "nicht Strand Seite" so grad so möglich ist. Dabei sind eigentlich nur zwei Stellen raus gekommen:

NIOZ Hafen
(War ein Tip von nem Texelaner der selber angelt)
Ich hab dort nach "Anglerabfallresten" gestöbert und auch n paar stellen gefunden allerdings zum Angeln schlechte Windverhältnisse gehabt. Ach ja ... Ist privatgelände. Hat aber keinen gestört das ich da mein PKW abgestellt hab.

Ehem. Kraftwerk Warmwasserausgang (Keine Ahnung wie sich die Ecke nennt. War eigentlich schon früher ein Hotspot, allerdings nachdem dort der Warmwasserzulauf durch einen "Badestrand" (für Hundebesitzer :/ ) ersetzt wurde war dort lange Jahre nix mehr. Ich habe dort spät Nachmittags (bei voller Ebbe) mein Glück versucht und zumindest n paar Bisse gehabt. Am Vortag war starkes Gewitter und es lagen einige von Krebs und Möven zerfetzte Schollen rum, dementsprechend denk ich muss da auch Fisch sein  

Am 29.06 bin ich wieder für eine Woche auf Texel dann werd ich weiter suchen...

Sonst noch jemand? Zu zweit machts halt mehr Spass!


----------



## darkwing Duck (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Texel - Was geht wo?*

Ich hab mich mal ein... hab leider keine Erfahrung, sind aber Mitte August da und wollte auch mal los ziehen.


----------



## wildi05 (23. Juli 2019)

Moin zusammen...

ich war vom 01.07.19-12.07.19 auf Texel. Leider muss ich berichten das nichts ging. Im Meer habe ich es an verscheiednen Stellen auf Hornis und Markrele und Wolfsbarsch versucht. Aber anscheinend ist kaum noch was zu holen. Auch die Dauercamper die ich von Früher kenne, haben fast alles Ihre Boote verkauft, weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt.

Im Roggeslot bei De Cockstop hab ich es dann wie früher auf Zander versucht. Allerdings, so wurde es auch von einigen anwesenden Anglern bestätigt, gibts keine Zander mehr. (Kormorane) Ledeglich ein paar Weißfische und Karpfen sind übrig geblieben.

Werd zumindest keine Ruten mehr mit hinnehmen.


----------



## Ferrokarr (6. Oktober 2020)

Sooo möchte den Trööt mal wieder etwas aus der Versenkung holen (man muss ja nicht immer n neuen aufmachen ^^)

Also mein Fangergebnis dieses Jahr war sehr mager (Ich denke aber das lag Corona bedingt daran das ich nicht da war *hust*) .

2019 Gab es zumindest im laufe des Jahres 4 schöne Wolfsbarsche und einige Platte auf der Strandseite Paal 9. Die Wattseite war nicht befischbar.
Allerdings konnte man Geep/Hornies springen sehen. Nur wieder so weit, das ein gezieltes Auswerfen ohne sich überschlagende Haken/Pose nicht möglich war.

Das bestärkte mich in meinem Vorhaben: Für Hornies muss man nur weit genug rauskommen.

*Rückblende*
Vor 10 Jahren hab ich auf Texel immer nähe Oost bei einem Bauern ein Boot gemietet und bin dann so 100 Meter vom Ufer weg. Dort konnte man dann gut Hornhecht fangen (Siehe Bild im Anhang, Ergebnis 4 Stunden mit Boot ).

Soo nun kann man aber auf Texel kein "Boot" (Diese Nussschalen mit 2PS Sahnequirl) mehr mieten. Dementsprechend muss also was eignes her.
Früher sind wir immer mit dem Zelt unterwegs gewesen, darum wär da ein vernünftiger Trailer kein Problem gewesen. Mit zunehmenden Alter mag ich es aber etwas bequemer und deshalb bin ich nu mit Wohnwagen unterwegs. Ergo.... nix was man auf einen Anhänger packen muss. Ein Schlauchboot musste also her. Ich hatte allerdings immer so das Bild im Kopf das die Angelhaken mir so diverse Löcher in die Schläuche pieken. Naja.. Ich hab mich nun mal richtig fachmännisch ne Fachfraulich beraten lassen (Danke an die Firma "Marine Olbermann") und nun bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines 3,5m Schlauchboot mit extra starken Schlauchwänden und passendem Außenborder ...

Ich fiebere nun dem Alles-gesperrt-wegen-Corona-ende entgegen und hoffe das ich so im Mai 2021 die Hornies auf Texel wiederfinde...

Wer tummelt sich denn noch auf Texel rum um dort zu angeln?!


----------



## membersound (6. August 2022)

Aus eurer Erfahrung - hat es aktuell Sinn, eine Rute mit nach Texel zu nehmen, um zB bisschen mit Paternostern rauszuwerfen?
Danke


----------

